# Thompson Plastics (Hull) Ltd



## fenderbassman (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi

Given the amount of mouldings that this company produced for Motorhomes (& probably caravans) does anyone who, if any, has taken over the buisness, or if the moulds have been bought by anyone?

I need a new shower tray for my Swift MH and I can find no recent references on 'tinternet.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Andy,

What is wrong with your excisting shower tray?

Peter


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

fenderbassman said:


> Hi
> 
> Given the amount of mouldings that this company produced for Motorhomes (& probably caravans) does anyone who, if any, has taken over the buisness, or if the moulds have been bought by anyone?
> 
> ...


Hi Andy,

This is from the Hull Daily Mail in Feb.

"200 lose jobs in new blow
East Yorkshire's manufacturing industry has been dealt another blow after more than 200 workers were laid off from a firm that supplies the caravan business.
Plastics company Thompson Technik (Hessle) Ltd has fallen into administration, 
10/02/2009 06:30"

Don


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Don Madge said:


> fenderbassman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


 I heard the company had set up again, swift would know!!!


----------



## jacder (May 1, 2005)

From Plastics and Rubber Weekly 25 Feb 2009

"Thompson Plastics (Hull) has been bought out of administration by Redspar, a newly-created company that includes some of the plants previous managers.

The firm, which made components for the caravan and automotive markets, was seen as an unlikely sale back in January, when Charles Escott of administrator PKF, suggested the Hull site might not be a viable stand-alone business.

However, work at the Hull plant is due to restart within days, according to Escott, with around a quarter of the firm’s original 200 staff re-employed."


I noticed when passing the other day that a lot of the buildings are for let or for sale, so it seems like they're downsized.

Derek


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

jacder said:


> From Plastics and Rubber Weekly 25 Feb 2009
> 
> Derek


bedtime reading? :roll: :wink: 8O

simon


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

citroennut said:


> jacder said:
> 
> 
> > From Plastics and Rubber Weekly 25 Feb 2009
> ...


how about a guest publication on Have I got news for you?

But seriously, hope they make a go of it 8)


----------

